# Best platform pedal under $50?



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

I just bought a Rockhopper SL Pro. I knew test riding it I hated the pedals.

I plan to get up to speed and in 3 months or so start locking in.

Wellpro seems to be the King in this arena...

*Ultra cheap:*
The W-71 seem to be popular and only $25 right now. 400g seems nice.

The other models I am looking at (I can't find these locally, clipless seem to be in stock usually or some no name style platforms).

*in the $40 bracket:*
MG-52 are $40 seem to be more pins but a higher profile. 10% heavier though.

WAM-B52's are $40 too, more pins same profile as the MG above and another 15% more weight

WAM-B67's are $40 too....more pins more weight...540g....

The WAM-D10 I am really curious about, looks not so nice though ...clipless on one side, platform on the other. They are 519g and don't look so hot as a platform for grip. looks may be deceiving online though. Good reviews.

*$45*

at $45 the B131/132 looks like a blinged up W-71 at 50g less weight. Pedals look really nice online.

I searched on platforms but not much showed up for those looking for a transition pedal.

If it matters I am a size 9.5 to 10.5 mens.

Riding mostly to 7-11 and back for beer and don't want to drop it.

j/k  going to be riding mostly fitness/recreational each night and maybe some trails on the weekends here and there. I live in S. Florida so it's really just single-track.

These are not my picks, just the ones I found quickly. Many of the recommended platforms are at almost 2x the budget here. I do plan to go clipless.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

This pedal is on ebay at 383 grams, example link below. Seen anywhere from 30-50 on ebay, might get me a set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Wellgo-MG1-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item25627d9afd


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

are they really magnesium? I read posts they were plastic.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

From Wellgo site......

MG-1
Body:
Spindle:
Bearing:
Size:
Option
Weight:
Origin: BMX/DOWNHILL
Magnesium/ Painted color
Cr-Mo
DU / Sealed
114.6 * 106.2 * 30.8[mm]
MG-1: A-Pin / MG1R: R-Pin / MG1V: V-Pin / MG1C: C-Pin
376 g/pr
Taiwan


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep your eye on chainlove. They have Xpedo Face Off xmx11's and xmx17's popping up once in a while for 49.99. I just got the xmx11's, they look much nicer in person than any of the pics online, and seem like excellent quality. The pins they come with are pretty large diameter-wise, they grip well but if you want more grip you can find split-tip pins for them (i have some coming, eager to try them).


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085037_-1_1589016_1586500_400936

They go on sale for $49.99 quite often. Watch for deals on shipping also.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Nickbm3 said:


> Keep your eye on chainlove. They have Xpedo Face Off xmx11's and xmx17's popping up once in a while for 49.99. I just got the xmx11's, they look much nicer in person than any of the pics online, and seem like excellent quality. The pins they come with are pretty large diameter-wise, they grip well but if you want more grip you can find split-tip pins for them (i have some coming, eager to try them).


Mine just came in yesterday


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

nice, have you ridden on them yet? Would you mind measuring the platform part for me? I got the xmx11's and they are a little smaller than the Forte's i had.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Just saw these at a local shop about 20 minutes ago.

Ten cents! HURRY!!


----------



## corleone (Mar 19, 2006)

50/50 for $53!

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21171


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sun Ringle ZuZu. I LOVE THEM. Picture is a bit old. 30% off. https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...am=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=41&zmap=240 SUNZZ9.htm


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Sun Ringle ZuZu. I LOVE THEM. Picture is a bit old.


Same here. I tried several different wellgo's, but including the mg-1's, but I was always loosing pins and then within 3-4 months I'd kill the bearings. The Zuzu's just go and go and go and .......


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I have the Wellgo MG 1's. They have a bit of bearing drag at first but they loosen up after a bit. They grip my shoes perfectly and they take a beating.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had the Azonic Magnesium's ($45) pedals "price-matched" to $27 from JensonUSA.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE505A00-Azonic+Fusion+Magnesium+Pedals+Black.aspx

The SunRingles were out of stock when I needed to order. I think I like these better anyway. They are working out nicely. I have used larger platforms but these fit my 11.5 wides well.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Nickbm3 said:


> nice, have you ridden on them yet? Would you mind measuring the platform part for me? I got the xmx11's and they are a little smaller than the Forte's i had.


I haven't ridden them yet, they're going on my new bike build that'll hopefully be done this weekend. I can take some measurements when I get home from work today.

I also have Sun Ringles as well. They're definitely a good pedal, but damn are they heavy compared to the Xpedos.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

Those ZuZu's do look nice, but like 1/4 pound more than the others I was looking at.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not all about weight. Unless your riding a 19lb bike, who cares.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I had some magnesium DMR V12 pedals and I really liked them although they eventually got blown up after hitting them on too many rocks which broke off some of the pins.

The DMR were very grippy pedals but the threads where new pins went in these pedals were a little bit soft so replacing the broken/lost pins was not possible/futile once they started getting beaten up.

Chain Reaction often has good deals on DMR pedals as DMR is a UK company.

I have been using Wellgo B103 ( http://www.wellgo.com.tw/product.asp?category=cnc%20platform ) lately which are pretty light, thin, and relatively cheap.

I don't think you can go wrong with Wellgo pedals, especially since a bunch of companies rebadge Wellgo pedals anyway.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nickbm3 said:


> Keep your eye on chainlove. They have Xpedo Face Off xmx11's and xmx17's popping up once in a while for 49.99. I just got the xmx11's, they look much nicer in person than any of the pics online, and seem like excellent quality. The pins they come with are pretty large diameter-wise, they grip well but if you want more grip you can find split-tip pins for them (i have some coming, eager to try them).


I have the XMX18 which commonly sell for less than the 11s or 17s, and are better pedals in my wholly unscientific observation. Just beware on eBay because a lot of the Xpedo pedals are coming from Taiwan. Whether they are legit or knockoffs is for you to decide.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> It's not all about weight. Unless your riding a 19lb bike, who cares.


Well my last bike in 1995ish did weight 19lbs, no front suspension.

my current is still a light 25.5lbs and I'd like to keep it that way.

I was unhappy looking at 30+ lb bikes.

However, I agree sometimes the heavier part is much much better.

I still don't know the right pedal to pick...to me this is my glue to my bike.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

weight in a pedal is insignificant. if you wanted to save 100g, wear thinner/shorter socks or some different shoes. 

with that said, there are hundreds of options out there so it's nearly impossible to pick which pedals. for me, i start by canceling out the pedals which don't have removable cleats, then those that only use bushings (i want bearings), then i go by surface area (bigger the better), profile (i prefer slimmer), price, and then weight.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> I have the XMX18 which commonly sell for less than the 11s or 17s, and are better pedals in my wholly unscientific observation. Just beware on eBay because a lot of the Xpedo pedals are coming from Taiwan. Whether they are legit or knockoffs is for you to decide.


That's a $90+ pedal. Looks nice though (that's a bit important to me sorry those that are all into bike performance...you guys are awesome I am more casual though).

I have an all black bike...but I have been looking at Xpedo a lot. I am not buying these ebay or even amazon due to getting a ton of fake stuff even with others giving 'false' good ratings.

My worst was a Motorola Headset. Everyone was giving applause and ****...a $100 headset for less than $20. I bit. When mine arrived it was an obvious counterfeit. Even worse it sucked. Even worse than that was how they sent me a 'new one' and that sucked. It looked nice and all that but had now performance. I am sure those that really couldn't afford it, bought it cheap and had to pretend it was nice.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> weight in a pedal is insignificant. if you wanted to save 100g, wear thinner/shorter socks or some different shoes.
> 
> with that said, there are hundreds of options out there so it's nearly impossible to pick which pedals. for me, i start by canceling out the pedals which don't have removable cleats, then those that only use bushings (i want bearings), then i go by surface area (bigger the better), profile (i prefer slimmer), price, and then weight.


thanks...still 1/4 pound is a lot to me on my bike, I do agree with pedals being important though.

What's your non-scientific evaluation of the 11, 17, 18's?

I am confused on them and no one carries them local that I know yet. (I am in Palm Beach County)


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, it's VERY non-scientific because I've only ridden the 18s. I've handled the 17s and 11s, and even had them installed on a demo bike at the LBS, but of course that's very limited 1st-hand experience. Nevertheless, I settled on the 18s firstly because of looks (they're more traditional) and secondly because of price. I paid $80 for my 18s, so it's not a $50 pedal, but it's still cheaper than what I've seen the 17s sell for ($100-120).

On the demo bike, they all three felt like they'd have plenty of traction and grip. The 17s felt the best as they have the most pins, but I couldn't get past the looks. I think all the Xpedo pedals are great, so it comes down to looks and price.

I'm in Houston TX and got them through a LBS. (Only one of dozens of bike shops carry them around here.) I also saw them on Amazon, which is marginally more trustworthy than eBay, and they weren't any cheaper.

EDIT: If I were to do it again, I'd go with the 17s (or some other brand altogether) because the 18s don't have any support at the center of the pedal. You can definitely feel the difference. It's like you're stepping on air. In fact, the Xpedo 18s were supposed to go on my go-to bike, but instead I fell back on my trusty AtomLab AirCorp (with shot bushings) simply because they have more support under your foot. I now have the new TrailKings on that bike. For the record, I've also tried the Easton Flatboys, DMR V12s, and a whole slew of other plastic and metal platform pedals.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the Azonic Fusion Magnesium Pedals. Replaceable studs, light, under 30 bucks...what else could you want.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks alexrex20 for giving a good review. So much better than just getting "get this because it's better" 

On some pedal I did think they'd feel like my footbed would not be supported. Maybe I will end up pushing my budget up as I don't want to wait around for a deal on a random website for something I need now.

I really hate my Rockhopper's pedals.

I don't like the alien look of the 17's myself it would have been nice if the 11's had that extra middle support in a standard looking pedal, but isn't the only main differences between those and the 11's one each pin at the front of each pedal (28 vs 30 total pins). Did they give a much better grip or just subtly better?

I have been leaning towards Xpedo already and probably the 17's out of function over aesthetics. What's the best priced vendor on google only ebikestop shows up, around $84 for the 17's and $77 for the 11's.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

On a related topic. Any thoughts on clipless pedals? Also shoes. Thanks.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

lov2bike01 said:


> On a related topic. Any thoughts on clipless pedals? Also shoes. Thanks.


Not related, please start a new topic.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

lov2bike01 said:


> On a related topic. Any thoughts on clipless pedals? Also shoes. Thanks.


Even better, do a search...plenty of info for those who aren't too lazy to look for it.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

Pushed my budget a step and went with Xpedo XMX17's.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nadric said:


> I haven't ridden them yet, they're going on my new bike build that'll hopefully be done this weekend. I can take some measurements when I get home from work today.
> 
> I also have Sun Ringles as well. They're definitely a good pedal, but damn are they heavy compared to the Xpedos.


Had a chance to measure them yet? I like the 11's, but am afraid the platform may be a little small for my feet.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

alkemyst said:


> Pushed my budget a step and went with Xpedo XMX17's.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Lemme know how you make out with them. I bought a pair and they squeaked and creaked badly after a couple of rides. Lubed them and they were great but lately the left one has seized up pretty badly. I'm sending them to Xpedo as they're under warranty. I love the look, but make sure you tighten the screws often.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Nickbm3 said:


> Had a chance to measure them yet? I like the 11's, but am afraid the platform may be a little small for my feet.


Ah hell, I completely forgot.

For what it's worth, I wear an 11.5 - 12 depending on the shoe, and they don't feel small at all to me. I believe they're actually a touch bigger than the Ringles on my other bike.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

gingermullet said:


> Lemme know how you make out with them. I bought a pair and they squeaked and creaked badly after a couple of rides. Lubed them and they were great but lately the left one has seized up pretty badly. I'm sending them to Xpedo as they're under warranty. I love the look, but make sure you tighten the screws often.


Thats really wierd, I know there are lots of counterfeits even on amazon out there.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

alkemyst said:


> Thats really wierd, I know there are lots of counterfeits even on amazon out there.


I bought them from Treefort. A friend did the same and he got the same problem.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

gingermullet said:


> I bought them from Treefort. A friend did the same and he got the same problem.


Were these on the same bike that you went underwater with twice? I really can't see not sending back a $100 pair of pedals if they were having problems in the first few days. Being your friend is having the same issues, maybe it was a manufacturing defect in a batch.

I have heard nor seen any bad reviews of these pedals other than wanting a cheaper price or a more conservative look.


----------



## gingermullet (Dec 21, 2010)

alkemyst said:


> Were these on the same bike that you went underwater with twice? I really can't see not sending back a $100 pair of pedals if they were having problems in the first few days. Being your friend is having the same issues, maybe it was a manufacturing defect in a batch.
> 
> I have heard nor seen any bad reviews of these pedals other than wanting a cheaper price or a more conservative look.


Not the same bike but bought from the same vendor (Treefort). After we lubed them they were pretty good, but one on each bike has recently almost seized up on each bike. They are being sent back. Now I need to find a decent replacement while Xpedo looks at them. What sucks as well is this replacement pair will have to be the ones I use on my upcoming trip to Scotland so I don't want to skimp but I also can't break the bank. Looking at Sunline V2 (closeout at Speedgoat for $35) or Wellgo MG-1.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bringing up an old topic since the market has changed. curious as to what is in the price range of $50-60 that people like.

considering online prices, I am considering:

VP Vice
Shimano Saint
Wellgo MG-6
Xpedo Spry
VP AIM

I ride XC, mostly single-speed. terrain in central Texas has a lot of big rocks, so I am weary of thrashing mag pedals within a season. I also hate pedals with those tiny grub screw type pins, would rather have studs or thru-bolt type pins. I think Vices and Saints are my top choices right now. thoughts?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I personally could not find a good flat pedal under $50. Everyone I found in that range either got bad reviews for bending easy or bearings going bad and not being rebuild-able. My riding buddy had Wellgos and the shafts bent. I went through two sets $10 cheap plastic pedals until I finally decided to spend a little more and bought Shimano MX80s. found them for $64 shipped. MSRP was $120. So far very happy with them.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Saints are bulletproof... just a bit heavy. Remove the washers off the spikes for killer grip !


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

MG1s are still popular. 

I prefer the low profile MG5s though. Only downside is that the pins are soft and dull quickly, however you can sharpen them easily by grinding them down with an angle grinder in a couple of minutes. Or you can replace them with xpedo pins.

For the super cheap budget, I have a $20 pair of "Meet Locks" pedals from amazon. Theyre a face/off imitation, and I cant tell if the pins are replaceable under the thick coat of paint, but they are sealed bearings, light and incredibly cheap. I only have 30 miles on them so far, so I dont know how durable.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would go for MG1s if not for those grub screw pins.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

splitendz said:


> Saints are bulletproof... just a bit heavy. Remove the washers off the spikes for killer grip !


I left the washers on the inside spikes and took them off the outside spikes. Seems to let me move my feet around a little while doing technical stuff yet stops them from slipping off.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

These MG6s mentioned earlier look good for $50.
Amazon.com : Wellgo MG6 MG 6 MG-6 BMX DH Mountain Bike Pedals Sealed Bearing 9/16" Magnesium (Black) : Sports & Outdoors









Good stubby pins for trailrunners or other shoes with some tread.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I had two sets of Saints. One came with stuck bearings, and the other broke off at the spindle, on the second or third ride. Fantastic customer service from Shimano, but still I would go with tioga MX pros for a few bucks more.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> bringing up an old topic since the market has changed. curious as to what is in the price range of $50-60 that people like.
> 
> considering online prices, I am considering:
> 
> ...


At that price point plastic is better than aluminium IMHO. Just make sure you get ones with metal pins. Raceface Chester, Nukeproof Electron Evo, or Fyxation Mesa MP would be good choices.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

How about $30?

DMR V8 Pedal > Components > Pedals | Jenson USA


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

armii said:


> I left the washers on the inside spikes and took them off the outside spikes. Seems to let me move my feet around a little while doing technical stuff yet stops them from slipping off.


+1 for Shimano Saints with a modified spacer pattern.

I started with all spacers in, then occasionally during some really sketchy technical areas, I had some pedal slippage. Took ALL the spacers off, and well, if there is such a thing, but I had TOO much grip. To the point where it was hard to shift your feet when you wanted to. Similar to armii, I took out the perimeter washers to be a "best of both worlds." Grip when I wanted it, but could also shift my feet around when I wanted. (So the pins were taller on the outside of the pedal, and shorter in the middle.)

As mentioned, they are a smidge heavy, but considering I have a 30lbs full suspension? A few grams on the pedals doesn't mean jack. (In my opinion.)


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Zowie said:


> How about $30?
> 
> DMR V8 Pedal > Components > Pedals | Jenson USA


Too thick, rocks would chop those pins up fast. I already have some very similar pedals with rattle-y bearings and chunks taken out of them. They feel like I am standing on a pair of teetering bricks.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Too thick, rocks would chop those pins up fast.


Funny, thin pedals mean those bushings will wear nearly instantly for me, but hey, everyone has different problems...


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the Wellgo MG-1's. Well constructed, look good, no problems for the two years i have had them. Can't comment on their weight compared to other pedals.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Druman said:


> I like the Wellgo MG-1's. Well constructed, look good.


Ditto, and grip like hell and pretty light. $33 shipped e-bay.


----------



## hiro11 (Dec 29, 2011)

VP Vice:
http://www.amazon.com/VP-Components...e=UTF8&qid=1452887873&sr=8-1&keywords=vp+vice

$48, Prime eligible. Really nice pedals.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! I wanted some Vices but their relative price was holding me back. Ordered.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my vote: I love these.

Forté Transfer Platform Pedals


----------



## Pedals On (May 17, 2016)

Has anyone ride the Chester pedals? I really need a set of flats but I can not justify buying the ones I have my eyes on. The spank Oozy look soo sick. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

hiro11 said:


> VP Vice:
> Amazon.com : VP Components Vice Downhill or Freeride Pedals (Pack of 2) (9/16-Inch, Gray) : Bike Pedals : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> $48, Prime eligible. Really nice pedals.


Since this thread in Jan - I've moved to these and they are great!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the VP vice on three bikes, been running them for a good long while and love 'em.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I got some VP Vices on Amazon for about $50. I really like them although I think something with a little bit of concave shape would be nice, albeit thicker.


----------



## Pedals On (May 17, 2016)

I just got some Chesters today and you can't beat those for 45 bucks. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals On (May 17, 2016)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Sun Ringle ZuZu. I LOVE THEM. Picture is a bit old. 30% off. https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...am=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=41&zmap=240 SUNZZ9.htm


I had those on my last bike. I will agree they are a great option but we're a tad heavy. Definitely super solid and reliable though. I rode mine for 3 years in every condition and tons of rain and mud and never had an issue with bearings or lost pins.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyNiner (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad I found this thread!

I'm looking for a decent Low Profile platform pedal. I recently went through a set from Bonmixc on amazon in 2 months. The pedal snapped right off of the bolt that threads into the crank. I was pedaling, although I had been hopping curbs in town after a beer ride. 

Anyways, are there any good low profile platforms I should be considering? It looks like the Forte is fairly low profile. I just need all the extra pedaling room I can get, so the extra thickness is undesirable to me. Also, thin pedals do look pretty sweet.

Let me know if you have a favorite low profile platform, please and thanks!


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Deity Compounds are light, durable, inexpensive, wide, and being nylon they slide off obstacles pretty well.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had the Forte Transfers pretty decent pedal but if ucan find Vice pedals on Amazon for 45 they are awesome


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I had the Forte Transfers pretty decent pedal but if ucan find Vice pedals on Amazon for 45 they are awesome


Edit: VP Vice


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I see that I was still using my MG5 pedals when I posted earlier in this thread. But earlier this year, I also came across a good deal on the VP vice, for 40 bucks or so from backcountry at the time. The pins are way way better than the wellgo pins are, but it does add a few grams. I wound up ordering another two sets I liked t hem so much. I have about 600 miles on my first set already, and the pins are still as sharp as the day I got them.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Like a leprachaun riding a unicorn the mythical $45 VP Vice is no more. Currently ranging from $75 to $95 on Amazon depending on colors.

In that price range there are plenty of good platform pedals out there, maybe more than you can shake a stick at, so it will likely come down to price and how wide and thin you are looking for.

You may want to take a gander at Pinkbike if only because it is easy to see quite a few pedals in a single spot with pictures which can be helpful to model what is out there.

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

silentG said:


> Like a leprachaun riding a unicorn the mythical $45 VP Vice is no more. Currently ranging from $75 to $95 on Amazon depending on colors.
> 
> In that price range there are plenty of good platform pedals out there, maybe more than you can shake a stick at, so it will likely come down to price and how wide and thin you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Yes and that was a heck of a deal. I wanted blue for my new ride but too much at this time.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I use Wellgo MG-5's Light and durable.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bakerjw said:


> I use Wellgo MG-5's Light and durable.


Shoot, I think I will return the RockBros that will arrive today and get these, are these the ones you have? Are the as slim as they look? Thanks! (Sorry for the quick hijack OP)


----------



## hotbeerjosh (Jul 14, 2016)

Saint


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well these just came in and actually not bad for 35 super light. Test ride in a bit


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 5, 2016)

Happy with my Chesters although I don't have a whole lot to compare them to.


----------

